# The World Cup



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Starting soon. Is this a must watch for members? some major nations missing, but still plenty to anticipate. 
Both on and off the pitch.
I personally am anticipating the regular sight of my birth nations continued failure in major finals.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to attend the South Africa World Cup a few years ago. I saw the US/England draw in Rustenburg. Actually, the US won but a goal that should have counted didn't....thus my frustration with football.

Given the opportunity to view various World Cups, I would pick Rugby over Cricket and Cricket over Football. 

With England nor the US winning in my lifetime, I have other means of self inflicted misery I prefer to pursue, marriage being at the apex. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Meh. 

If I want to see grown men crying and faking injury, I’ll watch pro wrestling. 

The only soccer worth watching these days is women’s soccer, since it’s an actual sport. 

DH


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

My view on the beautiful game is best summed up thus:
I can take the despair, it's the hope I can't stand.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I’m not one to watch sports. Until seeing this thread, I didn’t even realize it was that time again. 

I may have more interest if they start allowing the hooligans back in.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I'm not one to watch sports. Until seeing this thread, I didn't even realize it was that time again.
> 
> I may have more interest if they start allowing the hooligans back in.


Its in Russia, the hooligans are already there!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> Its in Russia, the hooligans are already there!


In that case, I might just tune in.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

When the Russian ultras encounter the English hooligans, there'll be some worldstar quality moments for sure.

For me, at best a casual watcher, no USA and no Eire equals no thanks.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I had been deliberately avoiding this thread still sore from the humiliations of the Euro competition and the World Cup before that. The last really decent showing (and by which I mean playing with flair, spirit and grace not just grinding out a win) we gave in these competitions respectively was under the reign's of Robson and Venables. However, could the penalty fluffing player now redeem his disgrace under the guise of England team manager?

At any rate 2-1. That's the first team of men with gross blood taught a lesson.

Come on you Eng-er-land, you noble Englishmen

Once more onto the pitch dear friends once more
to raise up these walls with our English cheer.
When the whistle blast blows in our ears
then imitate the ashen of the tiger
stiffen the sinews, summon up the blood
disguise fair nature with hard favoured force
Then lend the eye a skillful aspect
Set the teeth, oh gentle men in England
bend up every spirit to its full height
On, on you noble English

Come on you Eng-er-land, you noble Englishmen

Those men of grosser blood, teach them how to play
you good players whose limbs were made in England
Show us here the mettle of your footwork
Let us swear that you are worth your breeding
I see you stand like greyhounds in the slips
Straining upon the start, the game's afoot
Follow your spirit upon this charge
_*Cry God and win for England and St George!!!

Cry God and win for England and St George!!!*_
*




*


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Shaver said:


> I had been deliberately avoiding this thread still sore from the humiliations of the Euro competition and the World Cup before that. The last really decent showing (and by which I mean playing with flair, spirit and grace not just grinding out a win) we gave in these competitions respectively was under the reign's of Robson and Venables. However, could the penalty fluffing player now redeem his disgrace under the guise of England team manager?
> 
> At any rate 2-1. That's the first team of men with gross blood taught a lesson.
> 
> ...


1966 was sooooo long ago!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Where you come from do you put the kettle on?


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

I understand the comments made by non-football fans when the television channels and media are flooding with the World cup for many weeks. But to someone who did see England win the World Cup and an avid player and supporter you cant help but watch your team. Its a mixture of frustration when England lose or play badly and elation when they win. A real roller coaster of emotion. The majority of fans do enjoy the tournament even if they are lowly rated.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

"I bear more grudges 
Than lonely high court judges".

Second only to an England victory is a trouncing for the Argies. Adiós perras.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

I think that the argument over who is the better player, Messi or Ronaldo, has just been put to bed.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Feet up. Relax. These men of gross blood, for all their gamesmanship, have folded - and we're still only in the first half!

Second round secured.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I had to google Messi and Ronaldo to figure out who or what they are. I suppose that I will have to watch a football (soccer) game one day. Every report that I ever see about it in news articles is detailing some guy crying about a foul or some guy feigning an injury over nothing.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> I had to google Messi and Ronaldo to figure out who or what they are. I suppose that I will have to watch a football (soccer) game one day. Every report that I ever see about it in news articles is detailing some guy crying about a foul or some guy feigning an injury over nothing.


I would check youtube for both, they both have a "best of" reel or two there, and you will see how good theses guys are.


----------



## take_five (Apr 8, 2012)

I see a lot of fans from Mexico and Argentina here in Moscow these days. Sometimes I see fans from Brazil. I don't see any fans from England though. I'd like to get a ticket yet it is too expensive. So I'm not going to buy it anyway.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Someone please explain to me who these Messi and Ronaldo chaps are.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Footballers, not players of a game the rest of the world refers to as American football but proper football.

But I understand your predicament as I could not name a single American footballer. No, there was a fellow O J Simpson who became world famous.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

culverwood said:


> Footballers, not players of a game the rest of the world refers to as American football but proper football.
> 
> But I understand your predicament as I could not name a single American footballer. No, there was a fellow O J Simpson who became world famous.


I know few American footballers as well. I have better things to do on my Sundays than watch grown men try to give one another concussions.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> Someone please explain to me who these Messi and Ronaldo chaps are.


They are probably the greatest footballers of all time. Ronaldo, according to Sports Illustrated, is the fittest athlete in the world. Messi can run with ball at his feet unlike anyone else.
Football, despite many Americans disdain, is a very physical game and the players collectively are by far the most fit athletes on earth.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

derum said:


> They are probably the greatest footballers of all time. Ronaldo, according to Sports Illustrated, is the fittest athlete in the world. Messi can run with ball at his feet unlike anyone else.
> Football, despite many Americans disdain, is a very physical game and the players collectively are by far the most fit athletes on earth.


No disdain. Just apathy and indifference. The same as I have for all sports.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The anti-gravity antics of Georgie Boy, a man who could pass _to himself_ in the six yard box.

Modern pansy strikers could do with watching this montage - Bestie never went down when there was a glimmer of a shot, and when he was on the ball there was always a glimmer.










Poetry. Unadulterated poetry:


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Pelé from Brazil was extremely good soccer player.

"The Great One," Wayne Gretzky of Hockey.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Argies have limped into the second round - the Nigerians have let me down quite badly. Ho hum.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Apparently Diego Maradona was so good that God himself got an assist on a goal...


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

jts287 said:


> Apparently Diego Maradona was so good that God himself got an assist on a goal...


Yes, God had a hand in it.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Oh dear Fritz - another Russian campaign kaput?


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Shaver, will your participation in the thread wane as the English team invariably let you down? Will it be a scoreless draw that end up in a penalty shoot out in which the other team's goalkeeper kick the winning goal? Or an own goal on the last 30 seconds of a tied game? How will the English snatch defeat from the jaws of victory this time?

As somebody who played football every day for 15 years but has no interest in the game, the only reason I will watch the final is if the English are playing, just so I can check on which manner to tease you afterwards.

You must be glad that Iceland did not make it to the knockout stage...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

My dear fellow, should you wish you tease me then you will need to consider putting in a little more effort than the rather lacklustre passage above. If you require any pointers please do PM me and I will be only too happy to assist.

Of course England may lose. So what?

Here's the thing of it, win or lose, I will still be an Englishman.


----------



## jts287 (Apr 19, 2018)

Changing my answer: since the US and Ireland didn't make it, I now want Argentina to win.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Granted, not everybody has your wordsmithing skills. From what I remember, the banter on winning or losing was part and parcel of the football experience. What is the point of saying: "England may lose, so what?" if you are a football fan? Screaming at the TV, shouting at blokes at the pub, crying in frustration, those are all integral to the football experience, right?

Maybe I am completely out of touch with the football world. Then again, so what?



Shaver said:


> My dear fellow, should you wish you tease me then you will need to consider putting in a little more effort than the rather lacklustre passage above. If you require any pointers please do PM me and I will be only too happy to assist.
> 
> Of course England may lose. So what?
> 
> Here's the thing of it, win or lose, I will still be an Englishman.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> Granted, not everybody has your wordsmithing skills. From what I remember, the banter on winning or losing was part and parcel of the football experience. What is the point of saying: "England may lose, so what?" if you are a football fan? Screaming at the TV, shouting at blokes at the pub, crying in frustration, those are all integral to the football experience, right?
> 
> Maybe I am completely out of touch with the football world. Then again, so what?


Pull yourself together!

Part of the banter is the pretence that the other fellow hasn't rattled you. As example - you mention my national team's bleakest humiliations and I dismiss them as irrelevant then retaliate with hard core jingoism.

Every member of this forum take note - bernoulli is so favoured by me that I am typing this as England play. It's very nearly a proposal of marriage!


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I do not look as good as the foxes close to you, though...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> I do not look as good as the foxes close to you, though...


Few difficulties are truly insurmountable....


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Can you imagine the amount of material needed for that, if done for me? China wouldn't be able to export textiles for awhile!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> Can you imagine the amount of material needed for that, if done for me? There would be a lack of textiles in China!


England lost by the way. The easy route to the final is ours.

I pray we get you bugres in the final.

:devil:


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

I will even watch the game, just so I can post the video of my big smile alongside a Danish girlfriend that will blow on kisses to poor old Shaver.



Shaver said:


> England lost by the way. The easy route to the final is ours.
> 
> I pray we get you bugres in the final.
> 
> :devil:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> I will even watch the game, just so I can post the video of my big smile alongside a Danish girlfriend that will blow on kisses to poor old Shaver.


I will nobly resist the urge to embellish the double entendre which you have extended.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh my, a Brazilian engaging in a double-entendre? Who would have thought?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> Oh my, a Brazilian engaging in a double-entendre? Who would have thought?




I must now take my leave of the thread for this evening. I have a Throughton era Dr Who bluray which will not watch itself.

Dum-de-dum, dum-de-dum, dum-de-dum.......


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

It's been a long time since England lasted longer in the World cup than Spain, Argentina, Germany...


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

I believe that it is a great endorsement of English spirit that all around the world people find it pleasurable if England lose at sport !!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

jeffreyc said:


> I believe that it is a great endorsement of English spirit that all around the world people find it pleasurable if England lose at sport !!


A brief selection, please feel free to add.
*Scotland*
*Classic quote*: "So Will, how do you take to the fact that the whole of Scotland hate you?" Journalist to former England captain Will Carling in 1995. 
*Historical grudge*: From the battle of Battle of Falkirk to the Poll Tax, take your pick.
*Ireland*
*Classic quote*: "England is the one match we all love and it is the one you get excited for. That huge rivalry we have with England will still be there in 50 years' time. It's something we have built into us as Irish people." Robert Kearney, Irish fullback. 
*Historical grudge*: Where to even begin here?
*New Zealand*
*Classic quote*: 'White orcs on steroids' was how one Kiwi paper described England back in 2003 when England, for once, had a better team. 
*Historical grudge*: Probably the country with least to gripe about on the list. But no doubt England's 'superior' parental attitude to the old colony has probably annoyed over the years.
*Wales*
*Classic quote*: "Look at what these bastards have done to Wales. They've taken our coal, our water, our steel. They buy our houses and live in them for a fortnight every 12 months. And what have they given us? Absolutely nothing. We've been exploited, raped, controlled and punished by the English - and we're playing them this afternoon." Phil Bennett, Welsh captain in 1977. 
*Historical grudge*: Wales has more castles than any other country in Europe, many built by English rulers to keep the uppity natives in check.
*Australia *
*Classic quote*: "It doesn't matter whether it's cricket, rugby union, rugby league - we all hate England." John O'Neill, former Australia Rugby Union CEO. 
*Historical grudge*: England banishing all her worst vagabonds to help colonise Australia and then looking down on them ever since.
*South Africa*
*Classic quote*: "The South African public won't accept defeat against England. I feel it in my heart and I see it in the guys around me." Springbok legend Joost van der Westhuizen. 
*Historical grudge*: The Anglo Boer War was rather a low point.
*France*
*Classic quote*: "The only memories I have of England and the English are unpleasant ones. They are so chauvinistic and arrogant!" France number eight (and anti-English rent-a-quote) Imanol Harinordoquy. 
*Historical grudge*: Take your pick from a long list. But Agincourt still sits highly on the list.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

I suppose the Historical grudge has worn off with the Romans now !!


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

jeffreyc said:


> I suppose the Historical grudge has worn off with the Romans now !!


yeah, what did the Romans ever do for us?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Sport gives us an opportunity to balance old grudge ledgers with out anyone getting killed.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Sport gives us an opportunity to balance old grudge ledgers with out anyone getting killed.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Hmmmm......


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I wonder what the games to fatality ratio is? Tiny, I am certain. Motorsport has been notorious for killing spectators.

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I wonder what the games to fatality ratio is? Tiny, I am certain. Motorsport has been notorious for killing spectators.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


I agree, but football matches have resulted in wars, and many deaths were the result of pure intentional violence. No other sport attracts such murderous intent amongst some of its "fans".


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

derum said:


> I agree, but football matches have resulted in wars, and many deaths were the result of pure intentional violence. No other sport attracts such murderous intent amongst some of its "fans".


How long then till there is a movement to ban sport? Appears that it could easily be crushed under the wheels of the PC narrative of toxic masculinity.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> How long then till there is a movement to ban sport? Appears that it could easily be crushed under the wheels of the PC narrative of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


The problem is the "fans" or "supporters". English football clubs were banned from competing in European competitions for a number of years due to crowd violence. Individual clubs ban supporters from other clubs. British government tried to ban football, to cage sections of fans, and make everyone become a member of a supporters association, for tracking purposes. But its a global thing, not just an "English disease". 
As long as there is tribalism, in any form, trouble will not be far away.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Although I dont have any statistics, I would like to think the experience of going to an English football match has changed. When I first watched Spurs (Tottenham Hotspurs) in the late 60's with mainly standing areas it was very aggressive in the crowd with a flare up or two commonplace. When I took my son to the last game last season with seats only I felt it was more of a family occasion.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Why has nobody mentioned the result? England win on penalties!
:icon_hailthee::icon_cheers::beer:


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

culverwood said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the result? England win on penalties!
> :icon_hailthee::icon_cheers::beer:


About time too! 
Lets hope to do better than this on Saturday!


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

culverwood said:


> Why has nobody mentioned the result? England win on penalties!
> :icon_hailthee::icon_cheers::beer:


Sorry........................Hurrah !!!!!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Aww...poppycock! If the participants could lay claim to "leather balls," They would be playing Rugby anyway. LOL.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> How long then till there is a movement to ban sport? Appears that it could easily be crushed under the wheels of the PC narrative of toxic masculinity.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Oddly enough, this is at least one arena where we Americans can claim to be more civilized than the Europeans and certainly the South Americans.

Sure we have rowdy fans but all out riots breaking out? Even in international events I've not seen anything like that.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Some really good meme's here:
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2018/jul/05/its-coming-home-england-meme-world-cup


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

SG_67 said:


> Sure we have rowdy fans but all out riots breaking out? Even in international events I've not seen anything like that.


I assume that you mean off the pitch ? American Ice hockey has its moments on the pitch I believe.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

jeffreyc said:


> I assume that you mean off the pitch ? American Ice hockey has its moments on the pitch I believe.


I don't understand the phrase "off the pitch".

I've not see hockey fans riot in the stands. To my knowledge, there are no hockey hooligans.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> I don't understand the phrase "off the pitch".
> 
> I've not see hockey fans riot in the stands. To my knowledge, there are no hockey hooligans.


The pitch is the playing field. (not really appropriate in ice hockey).
This was in the UK national press last year. I can not comment on the veracity.
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/b...nsung-history-of-americas-low-key-hooliganism


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

No doubt this sort of thing goes on. Men, sports and alcohol don’t mix well together. 

My observation is more to the lack of systemic violence amongst and between the fans. Full scale riots don’t break out. We don’t hunt down players and kill them for making a bad play or threaten the lives of umpires. Also, we don’t typically go to events for the sole purpose of causing trouble.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

SG_67 said:


> No doubt this sort of thing goes on. Men, sports and alcohol don't mix well together.
> 
> My observation is more to the lack of systemic violence amongst and between the fans. Full scale riots don't break out. We don't hunt down players and kill them for making a bad play or threaten the lives of umpires. Also, we don't typically go to events for the sole purpose of causing trouble.


Can't argue with that.
Football violence in Britain in the 70's and 80's when it was at it's worst, was often nothing to do with football, just gangs of young men looking for a fight.
Nowadays, the worst culprits are in Eastern Europe and South America, where it can get very lairy indeed.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

derum said:


> Can't argue with that.
> Football violence in Britain in the 70's and 80's when it was at it's worst, was often nothing to do with football, just gangs of young men looking for a fight.
> Nowadays, the worst culprits are in Eastern Europe and South America, where it can get very lairy indeed.


Crikey!

Leeds United Service Crew - Fighting On Arrival!

Men who have never engaged in extensive physical violence perturb me.

Presumably (and this is the kindest conclusion) they are cowards and/or weaklings?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Pedant's corner: three leopards not three lions.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Shaver said:


> Crikey!
> 
> Men who have never engaged in extensive physical violence perturb me.
> Presumably (and this is the kindest conclusion) they are cowards and/or weaklings?


Spoon and stir come to mind !!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Which foul breed do we face later this fine day? The Swedes? What enthnopaulism applies?


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Weird, but there is a racial slur database !! - https://www.rsdb.org/race/swedes


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Does 'Beautiful blond women' apply ???


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

jeffreyc said:


> Spoon and stir come to mind !!


Quite right Jeffrey.

My apologies to those males unfortunate enough to be testosterone deficient.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to spend some time in Sweden during the run up to my doctoral work. An admirable people but I can absolutely understand why jazz didn’t originate there.

Swedes, there are two things they hate, those who are intolerant of other people’s cultures and the Poles. They hate the Poles.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

In the half time advertising break I have endured some bizarre messages promoting females.

This may amuse you. Yesterday I attended a meeting - six well educated white males deciding University policy. The first item on the agenda being that we must explain why our meeting was not composed of 50% menstruaters.

Heh. We must pretend to apologise to fat hairy clam jousters that they are intellectually and temperamentaly unfit to join us.

Delicious.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I was twenty one years when I wrote this song. I'm fifty three now, but I won't be for long. People ask when will you grow up to be a man but all the girls I loved at school are already pushing prams. I loved you then as I love you still though I put you on a pedestal, then put you on the pill. I don't feel bad about letting you go I just feel sad about letting you know. I don't want to change the world I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl.

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Prepare yourselves...


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

At least it provides a different conversation than the weather !! Its too hot !! (after 3 days of sunshine)
Come on England. (In the style of Brian Blessed :amazing


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Will be wearing a waistcoat while watching!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Am wearing one now it's Waistcoat Wednesday now.

Where is it coming? HOME


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Apparently football had a little think about it, and decided it wasn't coming home after all.

Well done Croatia, I hope you win it.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

A pity it's not coming home but it will not be far away.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

It is greatly disappointing. 

On the bright side, maybe the French will loan the World Cup for a tour of England, like the are doing the Bayeux tapestry. I think the tapestry, which was made in England, has been in France for at least 750 years. 

Makes 52 years not seem so long. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> It is greatly disappointing.
> 
> On the bright side, maybe the French will loan the World Cup for a tour of England, like the are doing the Bayeux tapestry. I think the tapestry, which was made in England, has been in France for at least 750 years.
> 
> ...


You mean the "Bayeux Embroidery"?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Tapisserie de Bayeux, Coupe du monde......

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

^It was a little jest in recognition of those exacting people who want it renamed. (after all, it is actually an embroidery, not a tapestry).

Ah well, this World Cup is over, for England. Now they can concentrate on bringing football home in the European Championships in 2020!


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, I will have 2 years for my fingernails to recover !!


----------

